# Gute Photos kaufen, ähnlich wie istockphoto.com



## julchen (21. April 2006)

Hallo,
kennt noch jemand eine Adresse wo ich gute Photos zu kleinem Geld kaufen kann ähnlich wie bei istockphoto.com.

Die Photos sollten aktuell und nicht aus den 80er oder 90er sein. Bei manchen wie z. B. Photos.com sieht man auf manchen Bilder z. B. Personen, dass die Photos älter sind.

Würde mich über jeden Tipp freuen.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## versuch13 (21. April 2006)

Schonmal hier reingeschaut:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafik-faq/129386-links-stock-photos-foto-archive.html

?


Ergänzend:

http://www.imageafter.com/
http://www.stockvault.net/
http://www.morguefile.com/
http://www.deepol.com/
http://www.pixelquelle.de/
http://www.pixelbag.de/


----------



## la_triple_M (8. Mai 2006)

hallo julchen 
was für fotos suchst du denn? verwendungszweck etc?


----------



## StaatsfeindNo1 (29. Mai 2006)

Hi, schau mal unter

Fotoloa
und photocase.

Wobei Photocase umsonst ist, solange Du Photocase im Impressum erwähnst.

Liebe Grüße,

Staatsfeind


----------

